# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  پیدا کردن تعداد جایگشتهای با تکرار

## حسین علوی

سلام؛ با چه دستوری در متلب میتوان تعداد جایگشتهای با تکرار چند حرف را مشخص کرد و هم آنها را چاپ کرد؟
مثلا تعداد جایگشتهای 4 حرفی که با حروف A,A,A,B,B,C,D میتوان نوشت چندتاست؟ (در اینجا چون حرف تکراری داریم از فرمولهای P و C نمیتوان استفاده کرد.)

----------


## mb1372

سلام
میخواید تعداد حروف متمایز یک متن رو بشمارید؟

----------

